# which show breeds cant fly?



## dragoons.izzy (Sep 26, 2012)

hi all i'm looking to get into breeding show breeds such as lahores, fantails and saxon fields but i am just wondering if they can fly or not. can you please list show breeds that can not fly. i don't want them to fly because sometimes we have hawks in my neighborhood and I've lost many birds


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

dragoons.izzy said:


> hi all i'm looking to get into breeding show breeds such as lahores, fantails and saxon fields but i am just wondering if they can fly or not. can you please list show breeds that can not fly. i don't want them to fly because sometimes we have hawks in my neighborhood and I've lost many birds


all pigeons can fly, but some are better at it than others. performance breeds are better to outwit hawks..show birds are not as good at it. the breeds you mentioned are all show breeds now and may not do well if let out if you have hawk predation. parlor rollers I think can not fly but they tumble on the ground so I suppose that is a breed that can not fly or at least allot of that breed...some may revert back and beable to get up and fly. I would say if you want birds to show you would not let them out to fly, or else you may not have any if the hawk keeps coming around.


----------



## dragoons.izzy (Sep 26, 2012)

spirit wings said:


> all pigeons can fly, but some are better at it than others. performance breeds are better to outwit hawks..show birds are not as good at it. the breeds you mentioned are all show breeds now and may not do well if let out if you have hawk predation. parlor rollers I think can not fly but they tumble on the ground so I suppose that is a breed that can not fly or at least allot of that breed...some may revert back and beable to get up and fly. I would say if you want birds to show you would not let them out to fly, or else you may not have any if the hawk keeps coming around.


by can not fly i mean they will not circle the home and only get on the roof of the loft or some where very near that is what i meant. i am currently looking for a pair to start breeding but i cant find any in australia near me ill just have to wait and see what happens. thanks


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

dragoons.izzy said:


> by can not fly i mean they will not circle the home and only get on the roof of the loft or some where very near that is what i meant. i am currently looking for a pair to start breeding but i cant find any in australia near me ill just have to wait and see what happens. thanks


If they can not fly then they are a sitting duck for a hawk meal. some heavy breeds don't do much flying because they are so big..like giant runts and the heavy birds that are bred for eating. fantails don't fly much but do like to peck around and fly up short heights.. so Im not sure why you want to let out birds that dont fly well... Im confused.


----------



## dragoons.izzy (Sep 26, 2012)

spirit wings said:


> If they can not fly then they are a sitting duck for a hawk meal. some heavy breeds don't do much flying because they are so big..like giant runts and the heavy birds that are bred for eating. fantails don't fly much but do like to peck around and fly up short heights.. so Im not sure why you want to let out birds that dont fly well... Im confused.


i'm not letting them out unsupervised and like you said if they only fly up to small heights it should be fine. i want to let them out so they can just peck around in the yard and stuff like that


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

dragoons.izzy said:


> i'm not letting them out unsupervised and like you said if they only fly up to small heights it should be fine. i want to let them out so they can just peck around in the yard and stuff like that


ok, I see. fantails are one but they can get up if they want to..giant runts and parlor rollers would not go far. are you sure you just don't want to get some chickens...lol..


----------



## dragoons.izzy (Sep 26, 2012)

spirit wings said:


> ok, I see. fantails are one but they can get up if they want to..giant runts and parlor rollers would not go far. are you sure you just don't want to get some chickens...lol..


nope, i dont like chickens they make too much noise. i am planning to only have 1 pair of show breeds and the rest all doenks or tumblers. hopefully it works out well. i'm going next week to pick up a pair of doneks


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

dragoons.izzy said:


> nope, i dont like chickens they make too much noise. i am planning to only have 1 pair of show breeds and the rest all doenks or tumblers. hopefully it works out well. i'm going next week to pick up a pair of doneks


*Hi IZZY, Doenks and Tumblers can be shown and many other flying breeds are shown at many of the big and little shows. They are shown against their breed. Have you ever been to a pigeon show? If you get a chance go to one and will see flying breeds that are also being shown.* GEORGE


----------



## nancybird (Jan 30, 2011)

spirit wings said:


> ok, I see. fantails are one but they can get up if they want to..giant runts and parlor rollers would not go far. are you sure you just don't want to get some chickens...lol..


Thats funny.


----------



## Jason Heidlauf (Apr 2, 2012)

with chickens only the roosters make all the noise the hens just cluck.. there are some cool looking chickens


----------



## whytwings (Feb 12, 2011)

I believe I understand what you want when you say you want them out pecking around - all my birds are free to do just that . My nun's like to do that . My west of england tumblers do not venture far from the safety of the loft . I've found Indian Fantails can spook more easily and have gotten up in the air and have vanished , having said that , three have found there way home usually within 3 days.
I'd make sure any birds you want to do this are reared from your loft at a very early age . I should mention 2 fantails were lost and 1 was of those was confirmed dead by a neighbour.


----------



## dragoons.izzy (Sep 26, 2012)

george simon said:


> *Hi IZZY, Doenks and Tumblers can be shown and many other flying breeds are shown at many of the big and little shows. They are shown against their breed. Have you ever been to a pigeon show? If you get a chance go to one and will see flying breeds that are also being shown.* GEORGE


i have not been to any pigeon shows but i would really like to


----------



## dragoons.izzy (Sep 26, 2012)

Jason Heidlauf said:


> with chickens only the roosters make all the noise the hens just cluck.. there are some cool looking chickens


i just dont like chickens not into them at all


----------



## dragoons.izzy (Sep 26, 2012)

whytwings said:


> I believe I understand what you want when you say you want them out pecking around - all my birds are free to do just that . My nun's like to do that . My west of england tumblers do not venture far from the safety of the loft . I've found Indian Fantails can spook more easily and have gotten up in the air and have vanished , having said that , three have found there way home usually within 3 days.
> I'd make sure any birds you want to do this are reared from your loft at a very early age . I should mention 2 fantails were lost and 1 was of those was confirmed dead by a neighbour.


thanks for your advice. i'm thinking of getting tumblers, doneks or fantails, still thinking about it and how much it will cost


----------



## whytwings (Feb 12, 2011)

dragoons.izzy said:


> thanks for your advice. i'm thinking of getting tumblers, doneks or fantails, still thinking about it and how much it will cost


Your welcome , have you tried looking at the Australian National Pigeon Association website , they have a breeders directory that should show contact numbers for whatever breed you finally decide on . From what I recall only birds rung with A.N.P.A rings can enter their shows .......anyway I wish you well !


----------



## dragoons.izzy (Sep 26, 2012)

whytwings said:


> Your welcome , have you tried looking at the Australian National Pigeon Association website , they have a breeders directory that should show contact numbers for whatever breed you finally decide on . From what I recall only birds rung with A.N.P.A rings can enter their shows .......anyway I wish you well !


im not planning on showing my pigeons in shows. i really just like them pecking around in the yard, its really relaxing its just like a fish tank for me.


----------



## whytwings (Feb 12, 2011)

Jason Heidlauf said:


> with chickens only the roosters make all the noise the hens just cluck.. there are some cool looking chickens


Very true Jason - Cochins are beautiful and so are Bramah , there are an array of cute smaller breeds too


----------



## whytwings (Feb 12, 2011)

dragoons.izzy said:


> im not planning on showing my pigeons in shows. i really just like them pecking around in the yard, its really relaxing its just like a fish tank for me.


I understand completely , thats exactly the way I feel when I see my homers flying in the sky it probably explains why I have tropical and cold water fish too


----------



## dragoons.izzy (Sep 26, 2012)

whytwings said:


> I understand completely , thats exactly the way I feel when I see my homers flying in the sky it probably explains why I have tropical and cold water fish too


its really relaxing and also very rewarding. greatest hobby


----------



## david scarboro (Aug 19, 2012)

My Bokharas will not fly, although they will get up on a low runboard in the loft.


----------



## kingdizon (Jan 14, 2013)

dragoons.izzy said:


> its really relaxing and also very rewarding. greatest hobby


 Heeeck yea. And to think as a child i would have never suspected i would be into this sort of thing


----------



## dragoons.izzy (Sep 26, 2012)

david scarboro said:


> My Bokharas will not fly, although they will get up on a low runboard in the loft.


bokharas are real pretty birds


----------



## dragoons.izzy (Sep 26, 2012)

kingdizon said:


> Heeeck yea. And to think as a child i would have never suspected i would be into this sort of thing


i picked it up from my uncle when i was 7 but i did not start until i was 13


----------



## thepigeonkey (Oct 12, 2011)

frillbacks don't fly much, just up onto the roof of their loft and back down onto the ground.


----------



## PigeonHandRearer (Sep 25, 2002)

also a great breed is old german owl fancy pigeons they do not circle and are, in my point of view, the most beautiful pigeons alive. second place in beauty is the gazzi modena which also don't fly. check this link:

http://pigeon-kingdom.blogspot.com/2009/06/old-german-owl-pigeon-pictures.html

http://birds-forsale.tripod.com/id13.html


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

thepigeonkey said:


> frillbacks don't fly much, just up onto the roof of their loft and back down onto the ground.


That is what I thought also, untill one of mine got out and flew way up high in a big tree.. thought he was a gonner, untill I noticed that evening he trapped in with the homers in the homer loft and sitting on a perch like he had lived in there all his life.. he flew well. I was suprized.


----------



## thepigeonkey (Oct 12, 2011)

spirit wings said:


> That is what I thought also, untill one of mine got out and flew way up high in a big tree.. thought he was a gonner, untill I noticed that evening he trapped in with the homers in the homer loft and sitting on a perch like he had lived in there all his life.. he flew well. I was suprized.


funny, I remember you saying that ages ago on another thread. I've had the odd one go up in the sky but they always come straight back, its like they're scared of hieghts. They usually fly low along the ground sometimes running or jumping along as they go. Its quite funny to watch and if they are feeling playful they do a 360 when they jump off the roof and fly down to the ground.


----------



## dragoons.izzy (Sep 26, 2012)

pigeon said:


> also a great breed is old german owl fancy pigeons they do not circle and are, in my point of view, the most beautiful pigeons alive. second place in beauty is the gazzi modena which also don't fly. check this link:
> 
> http://pigeon-kingdom.blogspot.com/2009/06/old-german-owl-pigeon-pictures.html
> 
> http://birds-forsale.tripod.com/id13.html


i was actually really thinking of getting oriental frills or German owls really pretty birds. my uncle owned many but now he only has Turkish tumblers overseas
are owls and frills good breeders?


----------



## dragoons.izzy (Sep 26, 2012)

spirit wings said:


> That is what I thought also, untill one of mine got out and flew way up high in a big tree.. thought he was a gonner, untill I noticed that evening he trapped in with the homers in the homer loft and sitting on a perch like he had lived in there all his life.. he flew well. I was suprized.


ive seen a fantail once circling with homers but she does land for about 10 seconds on the roof then just gets back up. really interesting!


----------



## PigeonHandRearer (Sep 25, 2002)

dragoons.izzy said:


> i was actually really thinking of getting oriental frills or German owls really pretty birds. my uncle owned many but now he only has Turkish tumblers overseas
> are owls and frills good breeders?


yes they breed very easily. Are you intending on breeding them? The jacobin is also beautifull.

http://www.redbubble.com/people/stacky/works/6745941-jacobin-pigeon

http://www.flixya.com/photo/2053051/Jacobin-Pigeon

But with all those feathers around the eyes I wouldn't be surprised if it walked into a wall, never mind flying. I doubt they will ever experience a birds eye view of anything . But if u like the look of them then here is a similar breed, Cupuchine, which can actually see further than their eyebrows. ( you will have to scroll a bit to find it)

http://www.plymouthfancypigeonclub.com/picturesofbirds.htm


----------



## dragoons.izzy (Sep 26, 2012)

pigeon said:


> yes they breed very easily. Are you intending on breeding them? The jacobin is also beautifull.
> 
> http://www.redbubble.com/people/stacky/works/6745941-jacobin-pigeon
> 
> ...


all those breeds are hard to find here in Australia only doneks are easy to find here and homers but the fancy breeds not so easy to get a hold of


----------



## PigeonHandRearer (Sep 25, 2002)

pity they such beautiful birds but surely theres a pigeon club there with owners of cool breeds of pigeons. I thought there was an A.N.P.A--Australian National Pigeon Association ?


----------



## dragoons.izzy (Sep 26, 2012)

pigeon said:


> pity they such beautiful birds but surely theres a pigeon club there with owners of cool breeds of pigeons. I thought there was an A.N.P.A--Australian National Pigeon Association ?


yess there's the ANPA but i'm not sure if they'll give me a pair


----------



## PigeonHandRearer (Sep 25, 2002)

I am sure you can find a member there that will have some great pigeons (suitable for your needs) that they would even give you, even for free. My club is very generous and gave me some really nice old german owls & damascenes and thats how I started out.


----------



## TwinTurboPigeon (Jan 22, 2013)

True, Old German Owls cannot fly good at all, I had 4 of them and they all died from hawks. But, they are like the cutest pigeons out there lol....


----------



## dragoons.izzy (Sep 26, 2012)

pigeon said:


> I am sure you can find a member there that will have some great pigeons (suitable for your needs) that they would even give you, even for free. My club is very generous and gave me some really nice old german owls & damascenes and thats how I started out.


i don't wish to join a club. i really don't like the commitments


----------



## dragoons.izzy (Sep 26, 2012)

TwinTurboPigeon said:


> True, Old German Owls cannot fly good at all, I had 4 of them and they all died from hawks. But, they are like the cutest pigeons out there lol....


i have no problem with them not being able to fly well its just that they're hard to get a hold of here in Australia


----------

